# Looking for a story - hot cheerleader (Lisa Hogan) gains weight



## spin_with_a_grin (Jan 5, 2017)

Wondering if anyone can help me find one of my old/first favorites...

The general set-up was this - a stuck-up cheerleader (fairly certain her name was Lisa Hogan) tries to torment/bother a classmate at her ice cream shop job. Intentionally orders the wrong things (and blames the girl who works there) to get her in trouble with her boss and starts pigging out on the extras...

Winds up packing on 40-50 lbs and gets humiliated in front of the entire school when she has to perform her cheer exhibition in the auditorium in her newly fattened state 

Anyone recall this/know where I can find it? Major thanks if so.


----------



## spin_with_a_grin (Jan 5, 2017)

Or I could have just searched for "Lisa Hogan"



Summer Vacation - by TD

a classic.


----------

